# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  dendrobates leucomelas and dendrobates auratus

## AhnStar

I was wondering if I could house dendrobates leucomelas and dendrobates auratus together? They both appear very similar, the only difference it seems is their colors. Are they close enough to breed?

Thanks.

----------


## moghue

I wouldnt mix dart frogs at all even if the couldnt interbreed. Mixing different dart frogs is fround uopn. I do believe they could breed if put together

----------


## Paul

Mixing of species is indeed frowned up and is not something you should do unless you are a very experienced keeper. The most likely outcome is you will end up with dead and sick frogs. Best to put them in their own tank and not risk it.

----------


## Eli

Agreed with both. The bold leucomelas would quickly overtake and out eat the shy auratus

----------


## AhnStar

Yea I understand its a bad idea to mix the two, I was just curious from biology standpoint, because they are so closely related.

----------


## Paul

People and Monkeys are closely related as well.... Putting us in a small space with them would not be a wise idea.

----------


## bill

From a biological standpoint, both are Dendrobates genus, therefore will interbreed, the same as neocaridina genus shrimp will. 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Josh

Just look up mixing species, and you'll find just how frowned upon it is. I'm glad you asked though. Better to get the information beforehand, instead of just doing it like some people might  :Smile:

----------


## PubFiction

Just because something is in the same genus does not meanit can or will interbreed, just the same as being in a different genus does notrule out hybridization. However there are cases where people have producedLeucomelas and auratus hybrids by housing them together so in this case we knowit can happen. Second leucomelas and auratus share a similar environmentalniche which means they are likely competitors for that niche. This is alsosupported by the seemingly mutual exclusion of species overlap. The range ofauratus and leucomelas do not seem to overlap much if at all but do border eachother. This would suggest they are inhibiting each other from expanding intothe others range.  

It would be best practice to avoid putting them in thesame vivarium for that and a variety of other reasons.

----------

